# OK the auto play videos on the right side have got to go.



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Not only do they eat up bandwidth but when I am peacefully trolling threads and helping out where I can, the last thing I want is some annoying commercial to start up. Im not going to turn my volume off just for this site so every time they come on, I quickly hit the back page button. At the very least, mute em.

mild rant over.


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

I agree with you!! I already have issues with how this site loads. I don't need it trying to play videos too.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Two words. Ad Block  I get no ads


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

Me neither. 
The only ads I see are the alternating ones across the top, and they are all goat-related so not the least bit offensive.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Listen to NyGoatMom.  If you have chrome, download the Ad Block extension. There are no ads to be seen!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Go to my account...click user control panel...On the left side find edit options, click that...Scroll down, the last 2 options are disable advertising, put yes...Disable sidebar, put yes...Should fix it.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ah thanks! Totally forgot about the side bar disable


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank YOU! those things make me crazy! And they auto play which uses data!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Screen Shots for Angie


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

ugh...I'd hate that! Mine is all blank on the side.


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks! I got rid of the side bar and it solved another issue with how this site displays. I used to have to resize every single page, because some would fit on the screen but have dinky script and others would scroll off the page by varying degrees. Now, they all fit on the page and the font size is just right.


----------



## TGSAdmin (Sep 6, 2012)

Are there any of the sound ads still showing up today? I reported it yesterday from here and they were going to work on it.

So, any improvement? It's not happening to me right now.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I turned them back on and they haven't played so far.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ill turn my side bar back on and report in a day or so. THANKS!


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

Wow ... I didn't know it was possible to disable the ads. I hadn't worried about it since I have had them blocked and couldn't see them, but when I disabled them it made a HUGE difference in how fast the page loads.

The site was so slow this morning that I actually gave up and left, but now it seems lightning fast compared to what it's been like normally.


----------



## TGSAdmin (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for testing to see if that sound automatically on is gone.

And is the forum moving a little better, too?


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

I still have to refresh pages often to get them to load all the way, but it's faster and not as frequently as it was.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

CountyLineAcres said:


> Listen to NyGoatMom.  If you have chrome, download the Ad Block extension. There are no ads to be seen!


What is this Ad Block you speak of? I not only have problems with this site, but other forums I'm a member of and also Facebook. I use Google Chrome.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

google ad block and download it...it's free


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

The ads are autoplaying again today


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

goathiker said:


> Go to my account...click user control panel...On the left side find edit options, click that...Scroll down, the last 2 options are disable advertising, put yes...Disable sidebar, put yes...Should fix it.


I do not see the advertising option only the side bar one.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

The Ads are playing but the sound seems to be off thank you


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

SerenitySquare said:


> I do not see the advertising option only the side bar one.


It could be that that one is a Supporting Member only option.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok, question. I disabled side bar and it got rid of those ads and autoplay videos, but the timeline is gone also. Is this the norm for disabling side bar?


----------

